# New M&P 2.0?



## sumgunner (Jan 21, 2017)

I caught a case of gun fever and been itching to buy myself a new handgun. I have been running a .40 desert eagle for several years now and want to try something different. I have been researching the m&p and it seems like the way to go. Anybody got any advice or better ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Being I believe the new M&P 2.0 was just announced this week at Shot Show, I can't imagine anyone knowing more than the rather minimalist Website, Smith and Wesson seems to think we like. Side view only. Sometimes I think some of these gun manufacturers think we are as dumb as the anti-gunners would have everyone believe. Heeeyaaa, pass the jug. I like a good looking, sexy handgun as much as the next guy, but I think this new M&P takes it a little far like the Ruger American does. In my personal eyes, it's as homely for trying to be too much as a Glock is for being too little. There are lines and curves and shapes galore. Chimpanzees went to work on the clay prototypes with butter knives. What are those mini-shell-like serrations on the front of the slide? We supposed to be able to use that? What are those two squarish holes right under them? There are more protuberances and holes than necessary for sure. Walther and Sig have that California space gun look too, but stay just short of the line where it becomes a pimp prop for a hip hop rapper at a karaoke club. I keep expecting to see a rotating radar mast poke out of the top and blue and green LEDs lighting up the side. 

Sorry. You asked a serious question and I gave a flippant answer, but it really is too new to know anything at all.


----------

